# First Gator



## USMC0321 (Sep 8, 2011)

Killed in Zone 8


----------



## GAGE (Sep 8, 2011)

Great job,  congrats.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2011)

Another great beast!  Congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 8, 2011)

Congrats. Good gator.

Hoss


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 8, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice gator!


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats how long was he?


----------



## USMC0321 (Sep 14, 2011)

10' 7"


----------



## Mud Minnow (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice, should make plenty gator nuggets!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

looks like fun


----------



## willie (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ben300win (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats! Was a good year for gators. Got my first one too.


----------



## old iron (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## jf950y (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks tasty.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice one for the table!


----------



## wray912 (Feb 3, 2012)

good job..nice lizard


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is some fine eating right there.


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Jasper (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice..........congrats!


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 15, 2012)

Congrats on a fine trophy!  It's going to be hard to top that one.


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 17, 2012)

10'7"... awesome!


----------



## Romo (Feb 17, 2012)

nice gator


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------

